# TNT / Race at PWB Raceway Sunday the 13th!



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

This sunday 9/13 im having a Spur of the moment tnt at PWB in Lowell IN and if we have enough people we will have several races of skinny fatties and will vote on rest. Doors open at 11, $5 gets you on the dusty track and some leftover food from last year! Post up if your in and if we don't hear from you we know your skeered! Race ya soon.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Spread the word to Brian, John S., Tom etc.... I don't have everyone's number


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

You know im bringing the heat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

ill be there if I can get a ride from some 1 please I cant drive a real car yet:wave:


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

can't make it , have to go to my mother-in-laws. arrrrrrgh!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

I made it had a good time thanks mike.:wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Great time...and good seeing you Darrell


----------

